# Lyme Regis parking



## Shockingdog (May 11, 2018)

Has anyone stopped  overnight on the long stay carpark in lime Lyme Regis.? I note the car parking fee for three days is there is £20. We are planning a short trip on the south coast and I am sorting out a few places to park up. any info re that area welcome.


----------



## mickeydefrance (May 31, 2018)

*yes*

I'm here now and if your van is a standard size its two pounds a day and free over night


----------



## malagaoth (May 31, 2018)

If its the car park Im thinking of I hope that you have really good ramps!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 31, 2018)

Hi ya,
Now what I am about to say will need confirmation but I used one of the 3 or 4 Long stay Car Parks late last year, I believe it was a council one, and for a Motorhome it was free from 20:00 Till 08:00 Then £1 an hour during the day !....I Think ! ,,,,Anyway I arrived around 22:00, stayed until mid day & it cost me £8 ish or so for two bays...


----------



## Diplodicus (May 31, 2018)

*Parking Lyme - south coast*



Shockingdog said:


> Has anyone stopped  overnight on the long stay carpark in lime Lyme Regis.? I note the car parking fee for three days is there is £20. We are planning a short trip on the south coast and I am sorting out a few places to park up. any info re that area welcome.


Always thought there was no overnight sleeping in both large car parks in Lyme.  Alternative - as you enter Lyme from Charmouth, road does a sharp right past some new builds.  Carry straight on - past golf club - parking on left on sharp right hand bend.  (The Spitals - US army camp during WW2). If your meet the main road you have gone too far!
Abbotsbury - lime kiln on road to Hardys Monument - flat and level and great walks!
West Bay - possible parking behind old railway station - always vans parked there.
Above Abbotsbury before you drop down the hill.  Signed Ashley chase - parking by hill fort - can be very windy!
Not very motorhome friendly in Dorset but better than Cornwall!!
Diplodicus


----------



## Canalsman (May 31, 2018)

Diplodicus said:


> Always thought there was no overnight sleeping in both large car parks in Lyme.



That is correct.

See my comment on the other posting about Lyme Regis ...


----------



## peter palance (Jun 1, 2018)

*parking*



Diplodicus said:


> Always thought there was no overnight sleeping in both large car parks in Lyme.  Alternative - as you enter Lyme from Charmouth, road does a sharp right past some new builds.  Carry straight on - past golf club - parking on left on sharp right hand bend.  (The Spitals - US army camp during WW2). If your meet the main road you have gone too far!
> Abbotsbury - lime kiln on road to Hardys Monument - flat and level and great walks!
> West Bay - possible parking behind old railway station - always vans parked there.
> Above Abbotsbury before you drop down the hill.  Signed Ashley chase - parking by hill fort - can be very windy!
> ...



parking at bangor harbour c/park n/wales also llanrwst behind police stn .pj


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 1, 2018)

Holmbush car park, Lyme Regis

			 - dorsetforyou.com Mobile

 cant remember, about any signage, But as said I arrived late anyway & had no problem


----------



## akomouse (Jul 25, 2018)

Diplodicus said:


> Alternative - as you enter Lyme from Charmouth, road does a sharp right past some new builds.  Carry straight on - past golf club - parking on left on sharp right hand bend.  (The Spitals - US army camp during WW2). If your meet the main road you have gone too far!
> Abbotsbury - lime kiln on road to Hardys Monument - flat and level and great walks!



Thanks for this I used this spot, sleeping in my car (bed in the back and window shades), last week no issues.


----------



## Soxandjeff (Sep 12, 2018)

Diplodicus said:


> Always thought there was no overnight sleeping in both large car parks in Lyme.  Alternative - as you enter Lyme from Charmouth, road does a sharp right past some new builds.  Carry straight on - past golf club - parking on left on sharp right hand bend.  (The Spitals - US army camp during WW2). If your meet the main road you have gone too far!
> Abbotsbury - lime kiln on road to Hardys Monument - flat and level and great walks!
> West Bay - possible parking behind old railway station - always vans parked there.
> Above Abbotsbury before you drop down the hill.  Signed Ashley chase - parking by hill fort - can be very windy!
> ...


West Bexington along from Abbotsbury is free overnight. There`s a pub close by and a café that`s open  in the day time.
A good spot for a bit of sea fishing if that`s your thing.


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 12, 2018)

Soxandjeff said:


> West Bexington along from Abbotsbury is free overnight. There`s a pub close by and a café that`s open  in the day time.
> A good spot for a bit of sea fishing if that`s your thing.



I believe that overnight parking is prohibited ...


----------

